# Ayuda crossover sistema 2.1



## elcordobes50 (Ago 20, 2013)

hola muchachos he visto un par de crossover en nuestro foro pero ahí algunos que son demasiado para mi sistema de sonido jeje!!

acá les dejo el cual use!! el problema que el subwoofer reproduce como un medio y se escuchan las voces!! 

mi amplificador es de 30w!! en el subwoofer tengo conectado: 

parlante de 8"
frecuencia 45-6000hz
sensibiliadad 91db/w/m
8 ohms
power 120w

a la bobina la hice yo *por_*q*ue* en el foro explicaba como hacerla ( 5 mts de alambre de cobre en un nucleo de 7 mm x 4.5 cm )!!

después le agregue mas vueltas en total son casi 8mts y bajo pero se sigue escuchando las voces!!

como puedo hacer !! alguien me da una mano con la bobina!! desde ya muchas gracias!! y perdonen a este novato!!

tambien hice el de http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_filtrobass.php, que es un filtro para bajos pero me hace los mismo!! reproduce voces y es como que no tiene sonido...


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 21, 2013)

parece que lo que quieres es un subwoofer mas que un woofer.
te doy un dato: 6000hz o 6khz, a ver si te das cuenta... 
deberias separar los parlantes medios del subwoofer, osea un ampli para el sub y otro para los parlantes medio/agudos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Ya que no mediste nada  , probá agregar un capacitor de 2,2 a 4,7 uF o mas, no polarizado en paralelo con el Woofer.

Te hablo bajito porque veo a Zoidberg , Juanfilas , Juan José , AntonioAA , Crimson y algún otro . . .


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2013)

Por favor, que no se entere el Dr. Zoidberg. Para filtros de primer orden me parece que está mal calculado. Yo uso este calculador:
http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/APCXOver/
y los valores que dá poniendo todo en 8 ohms es el siguiente:

incluso, al woofer le hace falta una red zobel, que la podés calcular también:
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/Speaker-Zobel/
Incluso usando el "masomenómetro" te tendría que funcionar mejor.
Para calcular la bobina:
http://www.66pacific.com/calculators/coil_calc.aspx


PD: encontré un crossover de compromiso que hice hace algún tiempo para un par de baffles sencillos y que anduvo muy bien:

Ojo que hay que dar vuelta el parlante de medios, para que las fases sean correctas en los puntos de cruce.
Estos crossover andan bien en equipos hogareños, o en baffles cuyos parlantes no son "de primera línea". Funcionan mucho mejor que uno con filtro de primer orden. Por ejemplo: yo uso uno de éstos en mi taller, con un amplificador JVC de los 70's, los baflecitos son de esa época, que traían un capacitor para el tweeter y dos para el medio, el woofer iba directo. Al instalarle este crossover mejoró muchísimo. Para dentro de mi casa estoy terminando dos de tres vías con juego de parlantes Selenium. Ahí sí estoy haciendo un tres vías 12dB según los criterios de Rodd Elliot, porque no tiene sentido gastar una fortuna en parlantes y "pichulear" en el crossover. Aparte el amplificador tiene más potencia, se notan más los errores en los baffles.
Saludos C


----------



## elcordobes50 (Ago 21, 2013)

hola chicos, si para los medio y altos ya lo tengo resuelto... solamente me faltaba el subwoofer... lo que pasa es que uso el amplificador de videorockola de 30w... y después uso el divisor de frecuencia así ( primera imágenes) ( ya que el mio es estéreo no mono ).

después de lo que leí quedaría así imagen numero 2..

así, que ahora a calcular y probar desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!


p/d:la parte de medio y de los tweeter ya esta terminada solo me faltaba la del subwoofer!! gracias..


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 21, 2013)

Ese esquema ...no estoy seguro que funcione !! Esta mezclando canales .... en general se hace electronicamente .
Otra: Si pensas poner un subwoofer ... el parlante DEBE ser subwoofer ! ( un 8" de 91db/m No creo que lo sea ) 
Si lo que queres es que reproduzca solo graves ( con 30w no te alcanza ) lo que tenes que hacer es como dice Crimson , poner un 2do orden o al menos un primer orden con zobel . Esto te va a llevar a una bobina MUY GRANDE , cercana a 1kg , a menos que uses nucleo de hierro , cosa poco recomendable .
dijo un sabio :
"Lo que Natura non da , Salmanca non presta"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Fijate a la antigua y para esas potencias :

La I es de madera !

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-472923294-divisor-de-frecuencia-de-3-vias-audinac-vintage-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-470579521-2-divisores-frecuencia-bafles-audinac-725-ken-brown-_JM_


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2013)

Lo que no me convence es que hay un solo parlante de graves, eso de andar mezclando los canales no me gusta para nada. Lo que habría que hacer es dejar el amplificador para medios/agudos y hacer un amplificador aparte para los graves, ahí sí con un sólo parlante. 
Saludos C


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 21, 2013)

Me consta cuando se empezo a hablar de subwoofers, que se usaba un "mezclador" pasivo ... si se fijan , esos divisores "vintage" TIENEN UN TRAFO ( horrible ).
Me inclino por la de Crimson....

PD: Me gusta su corolario , Mr. Crimson , ahora bien , porque pone un disco de Genesis en lugar de "Lizard" ????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Picaseso para Elcordobés50 

http://www.angelfire.com/sd/paulkemble/beov100.gif

http://www.angelfire.com/sd/paulkemble/soundg.html


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 21, 2013)

Lo queres volver loco, pobre! 
Es de lo mas rebuscado que he visto ( hay peores, ya se , incluso de los "genios" de esto ) 
Pero es una melange de 2.5 con serie , con paralelo ...y encima el protector !!!
El cross debe tender a "minimalista" segun mi modesta opinion y escasa experiencia.

PD y Off Topic : Mr. Crimson ... ahora si concuerda!!!!!!! ( soy fanatico de ambos , pero su homonimo me "vuela" )


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2013)

Hola Antonio, es un tema de negociación entre atenuación, compliancia y error de fase. Los filtros de primer orden son simples, pero la atenuación en banda no deseada es mala. Los de segundo orden son buenos en relación de atenuación y fase, pero en los medios el parlante queda "muy lejos" del amplificador, pudiendo no seguir fielmente sus instrucciones, es ne'sario un midrange muy bueno. La alternativa "económica" es el segundo orden en woofer y tweeter y primer orden en medio. Nos queda medio desparejo el tema fase, pero invirtiendo el medio se logra una solución de compromiso aceptable. Lo hice porque los había visto en un baffle europeo (no recuerdo si era Audax o algo parecido,era Francés) y lo hice en los JVC míos y anda de 10, eso sí, con potencias hogareñas,tipo 25W.
Y sí, la música por excelencia de nuestra época, King Crimson,Yes, Genesis (con Gabriel), Jethro Tull (¡qué genio Ian Anderson!), Emerson Lake & Palmer, Rick Wakeman, Jan Hammer, Vangelis,Pink Floyd...etc), valela pena luchar para lograr un buen baffle!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2013)

Hablamos de éstos bafles :









http://beophile.com/?page_id=1479

http://forum.audiofreaks.nl/index.php?topic=21263.0

http://www.radiomuseum.org/r/bang_beovox_m_100.html

de ésta empresa : 

http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en-CA/sound/loudspeakers/beovox-2

Y éstos son los Crossovers  :

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bang-Olufse...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item27d6e509f5

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Working-4-w...pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item27d6c75dc7


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 22, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Hola Antonio, es un tema de negociación entre atenuación, compliancia y error de fase. Los filtros de primer orden son simples, pero la atenuación en banda no deseada es mala. Los de segundo orden son buenos en relación de atenuación y fase, pero en los medios el parlante queda "muy lejos" del amplificador, pudiendo no seguir fielmente sus instrucciones, es ne'sario un midrange muy bueno. La alternativa "económica" es el segundo orden en woofer y tweeter y primer orden en medio. Nos queda medio desparejo el tema fase, pero invirtiendo el medio se logra una solución de compromiso aceptable. Lo hice porque los había visto en un baffle europeo (no recuerdo si era Audax o algo parecido,era Francés) y lo hice en los JVC míos y anda de 10, eso sí, con potencias hogareñas,tipo 25W.



Coincido plenamente! ...fijate lo que hice acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/ _... si no es justamente eso!! 
Aclaro que fue mi primer 3 vias.
En ESE caso ... lo unico invertido es el tweeter . Comprobado con la prueba de "reverse null" .
Insisto que hay que tener en cuenta no solo el filtro sino la fase de los parlantes ....

DOSMETROS: siempre hubo y habra exageraciones .... aunque sean de marca!!
Si no lei mal .... es de los '80s y aparentemente la tendencia era esa . Y como dije en el link , lo que se buscaba era rendimiento porque la potencia no era tan abundante, a costa de superposiciones horribles.


----------



## elcordobes50 (Ago 22, 2013)

Les quiero pedir disculpas a todos, pero como solo necesito un subwoofer me decidí, por hacer un filtro pasa bajos.. como muestra en el vídeo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fHLnb8hOJhA 

el problema que tengo es que no se como conectarlo ... 

imagen 1 el amplificador 
imagen 2 el filtro  ..

alguien me da una mano!! a donde conecto el filtro pasa bajo en el amplificador y de donde saco para el subwoofer. en el vídeo paraciera que lo sacara de la entrada del rca del amplificador..


de nuevo mil disculpas a todos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2013)

En la página 3 te muestra como se ponen dos resistencias de 10k . . .

*>>>Descargue aqui<<*<


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2013)

Será posible que sigamos siendo el "soporte técnico" de construyasublablabla????
Este asunto, en verdad, ya cansa. En el foro hay quichicientos esquemas - la gran mayoría de muy buena calidad - probados, verificados, con parvas de aportes de usuarios que los armaron y que ajustaron a su necesidad. Hay gente que puede auxiliar a cualquiera con modificaciones y/o selecciones de frecuencias de corte, selección de parlantes, diseño de cajas, ecualizaciones surtidas para lograr la mejor solución posible.... y nop.... seguimos analizando como hacer para que la $%&&**@@ esa de construyasublablabla le funcione al que aparece por acá a preguntar por sus problemas... problemas que debería solucionar la gente de construyasublablabla, pero claro... acá es más fácil y siempre hay alguien que contesta...

Perdón por el msg fuera de tema, pero estoy MUY molesto por esto 

PD: Si piensan que se me saltó la chaveta... tienen razón.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 22, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> [...] Perdón por el msg fuera de tema, pero estoy MUY molesto por esto
> 
> PD: *Si piensan que se me saltó la chaveta... tienen razón*.


Y así fue como me suspendieron...  Y obvio que a vos no... .

Por las dudas pongo el enlace al comentario que hice, porque se ve que lo pasaron por alto...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/crossover-sistema-2-1-a-103550/#post834414


----------



## elcordobes50 (Ago 22, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Será posible que sigamos siendo el "soporte técnico" de construyasublablabla????
> Este asunto, en verdad, ya cansa. En el foro hay quichicientos esquemas - la gran mayoría de muy buena calidad - probados, verificados, con parvas de aportes de usuarios que los armaron y que ajustaron a su necesidad. Hay gente que puede auxiliar a cualquiera con modificaciones y/o selecciones de frecuencias de corte, selección de parlantes, diseño de cajas, ecualizaciones surtidas para lograr la mejor solución posible.... y nop.... seguimos analizando como hacer para que la $%&&**@@ esa de construyasublablabla le funcione al que aparece por acá a preguntar por sus problemas... problemas que debería solucionar la gente de construyasublablabla, pero claro... acá es más fácil y siempre hay alguien que contesta...
> 
> Perdón por el msg fuera de tema, pero estoy MUY molesto por esto
> ...



tenes muchas razon, dr. zoidberg.. en este foro ahí varios temas de construye blablabla... la cuestión seria que si en el foro se dieran respuesta no habrían llegado a este foro .. algunas veces los novatos preguntamos muchas cosas pero no lo hacemos de rompe... solamente queremos aprender... eso lo aprendemos viendo, leyendo y con errores.. supuestamente este foro es una comunidad donde todo podríamos aportar y ayudar .. no te lo tomes mal pero si te enferma el tema de construye bla bla.. no lo leas, porque al poner ese comentario me quitas las ganas a mi y alguna gente del foro de  que entra de buena onda y dar su opinión.. ojala algún día tuviera el conocimiento de varios de este foro y te juro que nunca dejaría a una persona con la duda.. eso se hace con los años... y créeme que como comentarios como este no me tiran abajo sino me dan mas fuerzas para seguir... perdona que me lo tome así., 

Pido perdón si molesto mi post ya que es la primera vez que hago algo de audio nuevamente mil disculpas..


Gracias gente.. por toda la buena onda.. Y subiré una foto cuando este terminado saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2013)

cordobés:
Esto no se trata de vos, ni de no darte ayuda ni de tirarte abajo..., y esto lo leo por que el titulo habla de un xover 2.1 del cual hay un par en muy alto nivel y muy fáciles de hacer en el foro, uno de los cuales diseñé yo.

En este foro hay de todo lo que necesitás, desde los PCB hasta muchisima ayuda para lo que se te ocurra preguntar. Pero vos elegiste un esquema de otra web, muy inferior en prestaciones a lo mas simple que podés encontrar acá, que no tiene ningún tipo de apoyo y no por ello significativamente mas fácil/económico/versátil... y yo pienso: Ok, no le interesa lo que tenemos acá sino lo de construyasublablabla... bueno, todo bien, pero si tiene problemas con algo, los que se lo tienen que solucionar son ellos.... o nó?

Te pido que te tomés 5 minutos y hagás una búsqueda en el Google del foro  (en la casilla ovalada de arriba de la página) de la palabra "construyasuvideorockola".... y dudo que te queden ganas de leer la parva de mensajes que te van a aparecer, la mayoría reportando fallas y problemas. Entonces... son medio masoquistas gastando dinero en un circuito "malo" y pretendiendo que funcione como algo que* vale exactamente* lo mismo solo que bien diseñado.... . Y no solo eso, sino que además se llena el foro de mensajes sobre problemas recurrentes con los esquemas de esa web, incluso algunos mods (y muchos usuarios) ya no le dan ninguna bolilla a este tipo de consultas.

En fin....


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2013)

​

 Ya lograron que se le salte la chaveta 

Calculo que el enojo de Dr. Zoidberg es en contra de la dichosa página que no da ningún respaldo a lo que publica y no con quién entra a esta comunidad buscando la ayuda que no recibe en el otro lado.


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 22, 2013)

Bueno.. pero mientras tanto ... deliramos lindo! .
Viva el foro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2013)

Así es Fogo, y además por que publica cualquier verdura que quienes son principantes no saben discernir... y luego surgen los problemas. Para mostrar este hecho, simulé el esquema del "filtro de subwoofer"  .... y es una PORQUERIA!!!  Es un FPB de 1º orden con una frecuencia de corte de 28Hz.... algo como esto:



Con esto creen que van a eliminar los medios???   
Con el mismo AO y el mismo dinero se podría haber hecho un LR de segundo orden (y de cuarto también) que SEGURO que funciona bien. PSSSSSSSSS.....

En fin......


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 26, 2013)

...Perdonen el off-topic ...pero cae justo!

Ahora , con eso de "eliminar los medios" ... si contesto ya caigo en politica !!


----------

